# Should I Keep My Kit?



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

Some advice sought. I am but an amateur photographer. I have a hasselblad kit that I really only find myself using in odd occasions, mostly due to the size of the set, making it a bit of a hassle to bring around. Wondering if I should get rid of it...here's whats inside...

1) 503CX with waist level and prism (with fantastic "grid" screen), attachable level

2) lenses: 80/2.8 CT, 60/3.5 CB, 150/4 CT, with bayonet lens hoods

3) filters: 10 filters ranging from warm to cold (I even bought myself a color meter...) to fit all 3 lenses, circular polarizer

4) 2 120 backs, plus a polaroid back.

5) extension tube for them macros

As you can see, this is a backpack full of gear that just doesn't work for vacation and the sort, especially since I already have a convenient Leica kit (M4, 35/2, 50/1.4) that I can easily take around in a small camera bag. Part of the problem is that the hassy kit cost me a pretty penny at the time I bought it, but has now really lost favour in the midst of the digital age and I really don't think I will be able to recover much even if I sell it. So, you think is it better to keep it for the odd use or just sell the thing?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The cost of film cameras has plummeted, regardless of what they are, as you will have seen.

I have bought 2 5 series 'blads in the past year, at silly prices.

I would keep it, or sell it a market that still loves film; the US, Germany et al.

Or, as I have done, buy a film scanner! 500 mega pixels!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hassy has comeout with a digital back which apparently will fit all 500 series camera. Very expensive now, but chances are, 2nd hand kit will fall to more affordable level in a few years. Also, there is a view that films will make a comeback, and high end gear will gain some of the value.

I would keep it if I were you.


----------

